# Schwein haben = Τύχη έξω; Όχι βέβαια!



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

Με αυτό το ακαταλαβίστικο επιφώνημα «τύχη έξω!» μεταφράζει αυτόματα ο γκούγκλης το αμερικάνικο luck out (που σημαίνει, απλώς «είχα τύχη») και στον αόριστο γίνεται lucked out, που σημαίνει για τα ξαδέλφια τους, στη Βρετανία, ότι κάποιος «ατύχησε». Εδώ δεν με ενδιαφέρουν όμως τα παθήματα των εξαδέλφων που χωρίζονται από την ίδια γλώσσα· συμπτωματικό ήταν το εύρημα, καθώς έπαιζα με την γκουγκλομετάφραση για να δω πώς μεταφράζει το γερμανικό *ich hatte Schwein*, μια έκφραση που σημαίνει «είχα τύχη».

Φυσικά, ο γκούγκλης δεν παρέλειψε να με ψυχαγωγήσει, μεταφράζοντας κατά λέξη σε «είχα χοιρινό» (και στα αγγλικά: I had pork). Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, η αγγλική μετάφραση είναι απόλυτα σωστή, π.χ. ως απάντηση στην ερώτηση «Τι έφαγες για μεσημέρι; Ich hatte Schwein.» Η ελληνική μετάφραση όμως, που έρχεται απευθείας μέσω αγγλικών, δεν είναι εξίσου ακριβής (θα χρειαζόταν είτε να είναι διατυπωμένη αλλιώς η ερώτηση είτε να είναι η απάντηση «έφαγα χοιρινό» ή απλώς «χοιρινό», ανάλογα με την περίπτωση).

Με την ικανοποίηση ότι βρήκα άλλη μια περίπτωση που δυσκολεύει τα αυτόματα μεταφραστήρια, σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω τον γκούγκλη και στη λεξικογραφημένη μορφή: Schwein haben, ουσιαστικό + απαρέμφατο, που σημαίνει «χοίρον έχειν» ή, σε λίγο πιο φρέσκα ελληνικά, «να έχεις γουρούνι». Αυτό μου μετάφρασε ο γκούγκλης ως «τύχη έξω», προφανώς χρησιμοποιώντας ως ενδιάμεση γλώσσα τα αγγλικά.

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αν και λίγο βαρετά, αλλά δεν απαντούν στο πιο σημαντικό ερώτημα: Τι με έπιασε και έψαχνα για γουρούνια πρωτοχρονιάτικα;







Η αιτία είναι ότι ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε ένα πρωτοχρονιάτικο έθιμο του γερμανόφωνου χώρου: την ανταλλαγή τυχερών γουρουνιών. Σε πάγκους, καταστήματα, περίπτερα, παντού, είναι απλωμένα γουρουνάκια για το πορτοφόλι ή για το μπρελόκ, γουρουνάκια ψωμένια, καραμελένια, σοκολατένια, αμυγδαλοπαστένια· γουρουνάκια ξύλινα, μεταλλικά, πλαστικά και υφασμάτινα· γουρουνοφατσούλες σε τυχερά κέρματα, γουρουνάκια με αλογοπέταλα, γουρουνάκια με τετράφυλλα τριφύλλια, γουρουνάκια μόνα τους ή μαζί με όποιο σύμβολο καλοτυχίας και ευημερίας έχει γνωρίσει η (γερμανόφωνη και όχι μόνο) ανθρωπότητα.

Ποτέ δεν με είχε προβληματίσει η προέλευση της φράσης στα γερμανικά. Μου φαινόταν απόλυτα λογικό ότι το «να έχεις γουρούνι» θα έπρεπε να είναι μια παλιά, καλή, ολόθερμη ευχή, από τα χρόνια όπου ένα μεγάλο γουρούνι μπορούσε να θρέψει μια οικογένεια επί μήνες. Και στις δικές μας παραδόσεις, άλλωστε, το γουρούνι ήταν το κατεξοχήν πρωτοχρονιάτικο σφαχτάρι και υπήρχαν μέρη όπου οι «βασιλόπιτες» ήταν κρεατόπιτες από το χοιρινό των ημερών.

Σήμερα μόλις, ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό το τόσο φανερό στα μάτια μου, δεν είναι τόσο φανερό και για τους γερμανόφωνους. Στη γερμανική βίκη πέτυχα ένα άρθρο (που ανατρέχει στο έγκυρο Duden) και εξετάζει τρεις πιθανές προελεύσεις της φράσης, χωρίς να καταλήγει σε συμπέρασμα:

Η *πρώτη θεωρία* λέει ότι στα μεσαιωνικά τουρνουά (κονταρομαχίες κ.τ.τ.), ένα γουρούνι ήταν το βραβείο παρηγοριάς που έπαιρνε ο ηττημένος του τελικού, για να μη φύγει με άδεια χέρια. Ήταν τυχερός, τουλάχιστον _είχε το γουρούνι_.

Η *δεύτερη θεωρία* λέει ότι η φράση προέρχεται από τα χαρτοπαίγνια, όπου κατά τον 16ο αιώνα χρησιμοποιούσαν για τον άσο την ονομασία Sau (γουρούνα). Όποιος _είχε τη γουρούνα_ προφανώς είχε τύχη.

Η *τρίτη θεωρία*, τέλος, λέει ότι στις πλημμύρες, οι άνθρωποι προσπαθούσαν να σώσουν ό,τι μπορούσαν από το σπιτικό τους και, φυσικά, το γουρουνάκι τους. Υπάρχει μάλιστα και σχετική απεικόνιση στο δημαρχείο της μικρής πόλης Μίντεν.






Περιττό να πω ότι αυτή η τρίτη θεωρία ταιριάζει απόλυτα με την εικόνα που είχα σχηματίσει κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου, όπου ένα γουρουνάκι είναι μια μικρή περιουσία για τον φτωχό κόσμο.

Ελπίζω να σας λύθηκε λοιπόν η απορία για την πρωτοχρονιάτικη γουρουνομανία που ίσως έχει τύχει να ζήσετε τέτοιες μέρες στις γερμανόφωνες χώρες και να μπορώ ελεύθερα να ευχηθώ σε όλες και σε όλους σας να έχετε κι εσείς το γουρουνάκι σας το 2013! Κι αν όχι ένα ζωντανό, τουλάχιστον την τύχη του.

Καλή χρονιά, με υγεία, ευημερία και πολλές πολλές αντοχές!


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2012)

Νιώθω ότι οι γνώσεις μου έκαναν μεγάλο άλμα. Από τα παραπάνω ήξερα μόνο την κλασική σημασία του _Schwein_ και αγνοούσα παντελώς το έθιμο. Είναι περίεργο, αλλά οι Βρετανοί δεν ξέρω να έχουν κάποια έκφραση που να ταυτίζει τα γουρούνια με την ευημερία ή έστω τη διατροφική ασφάλεια. Οι Ιρλανδοί έχουν την έκφραση _*be on the pig's back*_ όταν κάποιος έχει πιάσει την καλή και έχουμε πει και το *pork barrel* για τις παροχές στους ψηφοφόρους. Ίσως περισσότερη σχέση έχει ο αμερικάνικης προέλευσης ιδιωματισμός *live high off/on the hog* για όποιον περνάει μπέικα.

Οπότε να ευχηθώ κι εγώ:
*May we all spend 2013 on the pig's back (even if the pork barrel is empty)!*


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 30, 2012)

:up: :up: :up: Πολύ καλό!


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 30, 2012)

Tout est bon dans le cochon!


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2012)

Μου έλυσες την απορία με τις γουρουνοδιακοσμήσεις που έχω δει στον γερμανικό κόσμο- μετά τα ξωτικά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα γουρούνια κυκλοφορούν κάμποσο για διακοσμητικά κήπου. 
Επίσης, η σημασία του χοίρου στη Γερμανική παράδοση, έλεγε ένα παλιό ντοκυμανταίρ που είχα δει, έκανε ύποπτο και παρείσακτο στη λαϊκή συνείδηση όποιον δεν είχε καλές σχέσεις με τα γουρούνια, λόγω θρησκείας π.χ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 30, 2012)

Τα χοιροσφάγια (Λαογραφικά και άλλα!)

Μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές εθιμικές εκδηλώσεις των Χριστουγέννων είναι τα χοιροσφάγια, που κατά κύριο λόγο έχουν χαρακτήρα θυσίας και είναι απήχηση παρόμοιων αρχαίων εξιλαστηρίων και καθαρτήριων θυσιών.

Η σφαγή του χοίρου στο τέλος του χρόνου είναι μια αρχαία συνήθεια που συναντάει κανείς τόσο στον ελληνικό όσο και στον ρωμαϊκό κόσμο με βαθειές ρίζες, κάτι που της έχει επιτρέψει να επιζήσει για πολλούς αιώνες. Κατά την εορτή των Βρουμαλίων η οποία γιορτάζονταν στο τέλος της χρονιάς οι Ρωμαίοι θέλοντας να τα έχουν καλά με τους θεούς, θυσίαζαν χοίρους στον Κρόνο και στην Δήμητρα. Αλλά και οι Ελληνες τον έκτο αιώνα μ.Χ. κάνουν το ίδιο πιστεύοντας ότι η θυσία του χοίρου θα τους εξασφάλιζε καλή σοδειά και μια γόνιμη χρονιά.

Πέρα από τις ποικίλες θρησκειολογικές και εθνολογικές ερμηνείες, η ιδιαίτερη εθιμοτυπία που ακολουθείται κατά τα χοιροσφάγια δείχνει την ξεχωριστή σημασία που εξακολουθεί να έχει ο χοίρος για την αγροτική οικογενειακή οικονομία. Αλλωστε, η εξίσωση οικονομίας και λατρείας είναι απολύτως φυσική στις παραδοσιακές κοινωνίες, αυτάρκεις ως προς τις υλικές τους ανάγκες και συντηρητικές ως προς τα ήθη τους.

Η εκτροφή χοίρου εξασφαλίζει στην οικογένεια κρέας και λίπος για ολόκληρη τη χρονιά. Κάθε αγροτική οικογένεια, εκτός από τις πολύ φτωχές, διατηρεί έναν ή περισσότερους χοίρους. Για την αγροτική οικογένεια είναι πλήγμα η αδυναμία εκτροφής τουλάχιστον ενός χοίρου.

Το κάθε σπίτι που έτρεφε χοίρο εξασφάλιζε το κρέας και το λίπος για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.

Συνεχίστε εδώ για... τα άλλα! :)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 1, 2013)

Καλές γουρουνοχαρές σε όλη τη Λεξιλογία  Νόστιμο και γούρικο νήμα.

Το παγανιστικό _Schwein haben_ έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το χριστιανικό _Perlen vor die Säue werfen (cast pearls before swine) μη βάλητε τους μαργαρίτας υμών έμπροσθεν των χοίρων_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2013)

Γουρνοχαρά στα γκαραγκουνοχώρια


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2013)

Ωραιότατο. Προϊόντα του χοιρινού κρέατος: πηχτή, πατσάς, τηγανιά, λουκάνικα, μπουμπάρα, τσιγαρίδες.
Αναμνήσεις από τη ζωή στα Καραγκουνοχώρια (όχι γκαραγκουνοχώρια) της Θεσσαλίας.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2013)

...
Ναι, και «γκαραγκουνοχώρια», έτσι λέγεται κι ακούγεται συχνά εδώ, παραφθαρμένο.
Για την ακρίβεια, «του γκαραγκ'νουχώρ'», «τα γκαραγκ'νουχώρια», μι γνήσια προυφουρά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2013)

Mια εποχή πήγαμε οικογενειακώς πρώτη επίσκεψη ύστερα από 40 χρόνια στο χωριό του παππού μου. Και τους πετύχαμε τους συγγενείς λίγες μέρες αφού είχαν σφάξει το ετήσιο γουρούνι. Και φύγαμε με το ιχ φίσκα στα δώρα- κολοκύθες, ντοματάκια, φιστίκια (ήταν φιστικοπαραγωγοί οι συγγενείς) κι ένα τάπερ τεράστιο, σα γαβάθα για ζύμωμα με παστό χοιρινό, στο λίπος του. Το οποίο τις επόμενες εβδομάδες έγινε ομελέτα, έγινε μεζεδάκι, έγινε κύριο πιάτο (καμιά φατσούλα να τρέχουν τα σάλια της έχουμε; ).
:cheek:


----------



## oberaffengeil (Feb 23, 2014)

Καλημέρα,

υπάρχει και το σχετικό ανέκδοτο (στη θέση του Αμερικάνου μπορεί να μπει Έλληνας, Ιταλός ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος ξένος μαθαίνει Γερμανικά):

Ein Amerikaner hat gehört, dass man in Deutschland zu "Glück" auch "Schwein" sagt. Er ist auf einen Ball eingeladen, der Gastgeber fragt ihn:
"Haben Sie schon mit meiner Tochter getanzt?"
Antwort: "Nein, dieses Schwein habe ich noch nicht gehabt."

Δηλαδή: 

Ένας Αμερικάνος άκουσε πως στη Γερμανία η τύχη λέγεται και ''γουρούνι''. Σ' έναν χορό, λοιπόν, που τον κάλεσαν, τον ρωτά κάποια στιγμή ο οικοδεσπότης:
''Χορέψατε ήδη με την κόρη μου;''
Οπότε απαντά αυτός: '' Όχι, το γουρούνι αυτό ακόμα δεν το 'χα!''


----------

